# Sticky  S14 Downloadable Factory Service Manuals



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

95
http://carfiche.com/manuals/Nissan_240SX_1995.zip
96
http://carfiche.com/manuals/Nissan_240SX_1996.zip
97
http://carfiche.com/manuals/Nissan_240SX_1997.zip
98
http://carfiche.com/manuals/Nissan_240SX_1998.zip


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

http://www.zeroyon.com/index/content/view/24/47/ This site has the fsm for sr20 cars too just in case.


----------



## Silverchild79 (Apr 25, 2004)

I was denied access :-(


----------



## azhari_001 (Feb 21, 2006)

*service manuals for engine SR20DE*

where i can find service manuals for nissan SR20DE ?


----------



## silviaman (May 31, 2007)

azhari_001 said:


> where i can find service manuals for nissan SR20DE ?


you should get a sr20det than worry about a manual cus a regular sr20de is not worth it


----------



## phatg20 (Nov 17, 2004)

All nissan/infiniti and other fsm's are downloadable at PhatG20


----------



## silviaman (May 31, 2007)

hey im selling some sr20det parts. I have 2 tuned stock ECU's, 2 brand new HKS adjusta ble cam gears (intake and exhaust side), Greddy racing clutch, Blitz 555 fuel injectors w/ one of the tuned ECU's, R32 GTR fuel pump, Greddy air difusser for engine bay (only fits zenki 14). Please email me on [email protected] if interested.


----------

